# Ioline Crystal Press



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has an ioline crystal press. I got an email from ioline with a video of the press. You can run 12 different color/sizes if you run it through the machine multiple times. It oly has two hoppers. That sounds kind of nice. It seems slow up to 50 stones per minute but the old cams only does 70 stones per minute anyway, and the price is so different. I would like some opinions on this system if anyone can offer any.


----------

